# Strange note from a customer.



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

I received a check from one of my customers today, and this note was included with it:

"Could you please NOT allow what we owe you to accrue so much in the future? Thank you."

WTF I didn't think it was my job to keep track of her bills unless they were getting out of hand. I bill monthly, due on receipt, and overdue after 30 days. The check she sent me was for February and March, February was not overdue and she could have held the March bill until May without going overdue on it, if she had a cash flow problem. I think that she probably lost the original February bill and forgot all about it until she got the reminder with the March bill. I also suppose that either I or the post office could have lost the February bill, I am going to call her tomorrow and see if she knows what happened, and I will offer her 15 day, or per storm billing, if she wants.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Yea it could be the post office. But if i were u, i wouldnt offer the 15 day thing. Thats more time on your part for no more money.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I wouldn't try to do any complicated explaining or adjusting your billing procedures. Just tell her that you send out bills at the end of the month and it's not your fault how many times it snows. If she wants to pay you after every snowfall or weekly, that's up to her and you will give her credit on her monthly bill. If you start adjusting your procedures for one, you'll wind up with as many methods as you have customers.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Just bill her after every event. It has worked quite well for us considering we usually only get snows once a month. This year has been unique in that we got a 3 or 4 a month for a couple months.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

carcrz;388559 said:


> Just bill her after every event. It has worked quite well for us considering we usually only get snows once a month. This year has been unique in that we got a 3 or 4 a month for a couple months.


Billing after every event in Vermont could get expensive.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I bill after each event so they know exactly what their balance is and their is no confusion. I give 60 days from billing date to pay, however, next year I am going to do C.O.D. for one-time plow customers. F that billing stuff for them!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Mick;388583 said:


> Billing after every event in Vermont could get expensive.


You can't control how much it is going to snow. What if it snowed every day all winter long, then you're actually losing money. I've seen monthly billing go both ways & one way or another somebody ended up unhappy.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Billing monthly is the maximum I can justify spending on customers (for billing). Rebilling for past due shouldn't cost me anything, and it is subequently charged to the customer. Should someone need weekly billing or billing per event, I personally wouldn't do it but would certainly charge more for that courtesy. I'm sure everyone here has begun to understand that people never cease to amaze us in their ways of thinking! I disagree with the general business theory that says the customer is always right; to the contrary, I find that when the customer is incorrect in knowledge or assumption, it is my obligation to educate him in as nice/professional manner possible.


----------

